# Schach für OpenSuse gesucht



## tom5520 (14. April 2010)

*Schach für OpenSuse gesucht*

Hallo,
ich suche ein Schachprogramm für OpensSuse 10.3 .
Ich kenn mich mit OpenSuse nich so gut aus, also bitte alles ganz einfach erklären 
Mit dem Schachprogramm soll man gegen den PC spielen können...

MfG,
tom5520


----------



## Bauer87 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Schach für OpenSuse gesucht*

Der Gnome-Desktop hat ein Schachspiel dabei. Es heißt „gnome-gnuchess“. Sonst such einfach mal in YaST nach „chess“, da wird es schon was geben.


----------



## rebel4life (14. April 2010)

*AW: Schach für OpenSuse gesucht*

Einfach nach "chess" im Paketmanager suchen.


----------

